# Best Paint to use on interior



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Hey i've already painted my interior panels Blue, but i have to redo them do to some rather large scratches that have stripped off the paint. What is the best paint to use on hard plastic that will bond good and not strip with simple scratches.

Currently, i have tried Krylon and Enamel paints. Krylon has worked best out of those two. Thanks


My Car


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

try DupliColor



> 91 GXE with custom eyebrows, R32 Skyline Tailights, Painted Interior, Strobe Lights, Neon Lights, Hotwirez, and much more.......


 and damnit, why do you say that you have R32 Skyline Tail-lights??!! :bs:

You just painted your tail-lights, to have them have circles, which in some way relates to Skyline tail-lights, but in no way can you say that you have R32 Skyline Tail-lights... 

This is what Nissan Skyline R32 tail-lights look like...










and this is what your "Skyline Sentra" tail-lights look like...









Come on..


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

G2 also makes interior paint for the car now...


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Here's my interior now. All that is left is to hide that damn switch for my neons, into the lighter, by hardwiring. 
Sorry for claiming about the R32's. I meant replica......but forgot to type it. I know they aren't Identical, but they are kinda close (cept for the turn signals)
Peace


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

still gotta do the glove box....but the duplicolor works great


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i'm glad to hear that the duplicolor came out good..
but I would like to appoligize for saying that, I was frustrated.

But man, you just jump right to it huh?! Takes me like a week to do anything..

anyway goodjob


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The best way to paint your interior is to take it to a shop and have them spray it. The shop that I am friends with uses a special plastic primer that not only helps bond the paint to the plastic, it also fills in the "leather" texture of the plastic. They add a flex additive to the paint to make it more durable, and then use copious amounts of clear to make it extra strong.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Ya but i'm not the guy to spend more than 5 dollars on a can of paint, let alone PAY to have it done. lol. 
I do the work as soon as i can on about anything, but i'm lazy as hell in about every other aspect of life.haha


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, half-assing things will only get you so far. Eventually, if you have lofty goals for your car, you'll have to step up to a higher level, and that means professionally-done work on some aspects of the car. You're more than welcome to rattlecan your interior if you so choose, but it will look a lot better and last a lot longer if a shop does it.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I'm not saying i'll never get professional work done. I just meant that i like doing the things i know how to do myself. I just had a shop install my exhaust, cause i don't know how to do that. All engine work will be done by pros. 
However my car will never be a show car or compete in competitions, so i don't want to spend money when i don't have too. 
Thanks for the tips though, on my next car ( which will be alot nicer) i'll have a shop do the interior. I agree it will look alot......cleaner.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The best interior paint I've ever used is Bryndana Molecubond. It comes in spray cans and Wal-Mart carries it. It's not cheap but it is awesome. I've used SEM interior paint and other paints and on frequently touched parts like knobs, handles, etc. it always came off. The Brydana has been on for 6 years now and has never come off. And I painted soft, flexible vinyl door handles with it. Most professionals don't use flex agents anymore, that's sort of primative considering how "high tech" paint has gotten in the last 10 years.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Never heard of a good painter not using flex on pieces that flex... I know for a fact that SEM paint _will_ crack under minor stress. My Sentra's front bumper was painted the first time with SEM with no flex - it didn't last. The next time I had it sprayed with PPG and flex, and it was fine, even with all the stuff I hit. The PPG Tru Color sprays, with flex added, has held up quite well on Sean's front lip, which has taken a bit of abuse from me banging it around in the elevator.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I also want to paint the trim in the door opening ( the section starting with the pillar going under the door. The paint has chipped off do to opening and closing the door. Is that Bryanda paint durable enough to not scratch off of such a highly scraped surface?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

samo said:


> *Well, half-assing things will only get you so far. Eventually, if you have lofty goals for your car, you'll have to step up to a higher level, and that means professionally-done work on some aspects of the car. You're more than welcome to rattlecan your interior if you so choose, but it will look a lot better and last a lot longer if a shop does it. *


definatly samo I did one trim piece myself and it tunred out ok but its not what i wanted so i just sanded and primered almost all of what I wanted when im done ill take it to the shop later. but halfassing it doesnt get it far. but not even if you have lofty goals its just better to do it right the first time


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

It'll stick to that and no it won't chip off. I painted trim in the same area for my truck and it hasn't chipped, and it's an area that people step on a lot. You just want to clean the plastic well with SEM plastic prep solvent and scuff the plastic up really well with a scotchbrite pad or some sand paper. The reason paint doesn't typically bond to that kind of plastic is that it has such a high oil content, like the plastic used for trash cans and stretchy trash bags. So to get paint to stick is tough, but the bryndana seems to do it.


----------

